# Central NY



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone else here is from the CNY area... I have gotten a few calls from people in areas that I don't plow, so maybe I could send them to someone from plowsite instead of just turning them down. 

I am in Cicero, and i plow in both Cicero and Clay/Liverpool (13090)


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

We service Commercial Properties in Fulton, Oswego, Fair Haven and Wolcott.

Our residential construction company does a ton of work in Syracuse and Liverpool.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

we service around the cazenovia hamilton and morrisville area...

315 559 7708


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Service Pulaski area .


----------



## kadibell (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,
I am in the Camillus/Fairmount area and service the City as well.

P&K Outdoor Services Inc.
315-952-0784


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello I am in Pitcher. Sounds like I am the farthest south.


----------

